# Fitting a pressure gauge dial to the front of the machine - Please help



## santiago420 (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi Everybody,

I was hoping someone could provide some advice on fitting a pressure guage on the front of my gaggia classic - like in this video below.






The issue I have is that my steam valve on top of the boiler does not have a secondary inlet/point that can be drilled in to. Mine looks like this








Rather than these other ones I have seen








Should I replace my existing steam valve with one of the others above? Having looked online, they dont appear to be specifically for the Classic so can I just do a straight swap? Are they all similar sizes and fittings?

What other options do I have? Someone suggested I drill and tap the side of the aluminium boiler using a 1/8" BSP tap, then connect the guage to that? I'm not 100% about drilling into the boiler. Is there anything else I can try?

Has anyone attempted this before? I know it's purely cosmetic but its the last mod I can possibly make after my PID! Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## willowkevin (Dec 2, 2012)

I know nothing about the machine, but you can buy a "T" or "Y" fitting which would give you two outlets from the single male, providing you have room for the extra pipe.


----------



## santiago420 (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. I'll look into it.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

i have just made a pressure testing handle using one of the coffee steam valves with the opv attached. just remove the crema ball from it. i sell them if you need one


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

i dont think he means for testing.. i think he probably means for permanent mounting on the machine so you can check your brew as you go.


----------



## santiago420 (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks for the responses. I've already made a pressure gauge that's mounted to an old portafilter. What I want is one permanently mounted on the front of the machine. I know it's fairly pointless and purely cosmetic, but I'd still like to try it.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

i mentioned the pressure tester and the coffee steam valve because you can use it instead of classic valve so long as you attach a water pipe ( pressure resist ) to the valve and the gauge


----------

